# So I have read about a lot of good kayaks



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

and I'll letting friends and relatives put money in the "saving for a kayak" jar this season.
Been doing my research alaos and looking hard at the tarpon12 or 14.
Need something I can handle by myself, roomy and dry as best it can be.
I've heard the tarpon can be wet, but some swear it is the dryest boat they have owned (I guess they have owned more than 1?).
The Heratige Red Fish looks good also.


Plan is to limit the options to three boats and find the time to sample each one, even if I have to come to NN or VB to get it done.

Anyone have any strong opinoins to pass on about these boats?
I'd look to put in it the IC around southern NC and SC beaches, take it out past the breakers at times, and use it in local lakes (Anna, Chesdin< Swift Creek),

Any sugesstions on what baots and reputable dealers I shuld be talking to?
Needs to be a sit one top, good stablitiy, etc.

thanks,

nw


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

if you are going for more open sea and rougher waters i would go for the ride alot wider and more roomy then the tarpon 14 if you weigh more then 200 pounds then youre gonna be wet with out scuppers the tarpon is pretty stable and fast but the ride seem to be dryer and alot more stable but what do i know.
ps i wish i woulda bought the ride instead of the tarpon


----------



## fields7062 (Oct 27, 2007)

Wilderness System Ride 135 and I deal with Appomattox River Company in Kiln Creek in Newport News and ask for Vic


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

fields7062 said:


> Wilderness System Ride 135 and I deal with Appomattox River Company in Kiln Creek in Newport News and ask for Vic


i second that good people up there


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

WRO is worth a call for that boat, they are giving a friend of mine a hell of a deal on a rigged Ride 135. 

You are going to get wet in any sit on top... paddle drip, taking one over the bow, inverted kayak fishing (Tug can clarify on this subject ) is all part of the adventure. Just make sure you dress to swim.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

WS Tarpon 160i. You can get 'er going w/ minimal effort. As far as getting wet....you're on the water, what do you expect?  Sorry, I'm no help.....


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Rockstar,
Who is WRO?
I'm in RIchmond.
thx,
nw


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

SkunkApe said:


> WS Tarpon 160i. You can get 'er going w/ minimal effort. As far as getting wet....you're on the water, what do you expect?  Sorry, I'm no help.....



Got that.
I just don't want to be always sitting in it 
I plan on getting wet
nw


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i only time i get wet in my tarpon 120 is when im launching in the surf, with or without scuppers, but with that said if i had to buy another yak id get the 14 so i could stand up easier


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

also Sail and Ski Connection in myrtle beach is a good choice, ross does a good job but install everything urself it will be cheaper


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Look at the Perception Search 13 or 15... I just got the 15. I Have never been wet in it, I can stand up in it, it tracks beautifully and can keep up with a T160i. It is a bit wider than the Tarpons wich adds to its stability. Also Perception and Wilderness are both mde by Confluence watersports...they have the same seat,Very comfy. If I dont get the Perception 13 for my wife I will probably get the Ride 135.

I was told when searching for a yak to try as many as possible, Everyone is different. What I like might not be what you like.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> I was told when searching for a yak to try as many as possible, Everyone is different. What I like might not be what you like.


Ditto that. Alot's going to depend on your size and height. I'm 6'4" and 225 and paddle a 2005 WS Tarpon 160 (the model before the 160i). Aside from the tandem with the kids, it's the only boat I've ever paddled or fished from. I like it most days, but on days with heavy chop I wish I had something wider, cause to me it feels tippy. But she do fly through the water .

I third the recommendation for Vic at ARC/Kiln Creek, he gave me a hell of a deal.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

news_watch said:


> and I'll letting friends and relatives put money in the "saving for a kayak" jar this season.
> Been doing my research alaos and looking hard at the tarpon12 or 14.
> Need something I can handle by myself, roomy and dry as best it can be.
> I've heard the tarpon can be wet, but some swear it is the dryest boat they have owned (I guess they have owned more than 1?).
> ...



1. If you want dry, .... buy a boat with a cuddy cabin. They all get you wet, so dress accordingly.

2. Even the fastest SIT ON TOP kayaks, are not really all that much faster than so called slower ones. I have paddled at least 20 different models, and have yet to see one boat that I would buy for speed alone. (except a Kazkazi)
Alot of these guys brag about speed and never leave protected waters.

3. If your going to fish the kayak, get one with a great console for mounting all your toys and rod holders. Look for a good seating area that gives you some wiggle room. You will get yak butt after a few hours.

4. Don't get too darn scientific. The boat is a platform to catch fish, and the fish could care less how much you spent for it, or how pretty it is, or that you beat your buddy to the fishing spot by 5 minutes.


The W120 and W140 are OK choices. But for the same money you could get a couple of better boats. The newer RIDE 135, or the Ocean Kayak Prowler 13. The P13, is a awsome rough water boat. The RIDE 135 is a bit sluggish in the rough stuff, and noses into the chop, but super stable and comfortable. Both have excellent storage and cockpit areas. THe RIDE 135 comes with a built in seat that is very comfortable. The Heritage Redfish has a high side area, and gets pushed around by the wind alot. Plus it has the silly little forward hatch thats almost useless.

I used to think a 15' - 16' boat was for me, but they are a pain in the ass when fishing tight areas, and in side winds.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Im really surprised nobody has reccomended the liquid logic manta rays. that 14 is a nice boat.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Sea2aeS said:


> Im really surprised nobody has reccomended the liquid logic manta rays. that 14 is a nice boat.


The Manta Ray 12 is alot like the Ride 135, just a couple inches narrower. The Manta 14 is pretty much the same as the Redfish 14. I had a fully rigged Redfish 14 & sold it and got a Ride 135 and have found it to be ALOT NICER yak, I am 6' & 275 and I have no problem with stablity and the boat moves throught the water just fine loaded


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> I used to think a 15' - 16' boat was for me, but they are a pain in the ass when fishing tight areas, and in side winds.


Ditto that, too. Probably my biggest gripe.

John also has a point concerning speed: for fishing places like Rudee and Lynnhaven you don't need the extra speed or length--although it comes in handy during two hour paddles or when headed out to the first island . For beach launches I'd lokk at the 120 or the Ride, or the P13 like John said.

For clarification purposes, the "only boat I've paddled" comment above was to my detriment, no a ringing endorsement. Next boat will involve more sampling.


----------



## fishpimper (Nov 15, 2007)

if cost isn't an issue then the hobie line of boats are pretty sweet. i have a mirage evolution 13.5 that preforms well for me.
hobies have the hydro sail drive system that according to the company is more efficient than paddling. it's like peddling a bicycle! it's really nice when you have to cover some miles and it's hands free, so you can cast on the move.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Surprised nobody mentioned the Prowler Big Game "kayak super barge " for big guys 
It was pretty dry and stable (34" wide rated at 600 lbs) tracked good with out a rudder in the wind I was in. Had some hull slap in about 1.5' waves in the Gulf down in Fl. last yr.
Others I've paddled were the the Manta Ray and the Redfish which were really dry and tracked good and stable.I enjoyed paddling both of these the most on the OBX
.The Tarpon and the Ride were the wettest but pretty stable and tracked good too.
Has anyone paddled an Xfactor or Extreme.They are reviewd as being pretty stable and dry. Any one know anything about them and who sells them .I would like to paddle one after I've recooped from my surgery then I'll be finally ready to up grade...
Just all depends on what you want best to paddle several of these .
and once you do you're "Hooked".
Good luck.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

bbc--

If you're near VB, I think Long Bay Pointe handles Malibus. I've heard of a coupla folks with X-Factors that developed cracks, but both LBP and Malibu stood behind their product and a new hull was delivered quickly.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

no matter what you get, you will look for a different boat w/different features in a couple of years. trust me. i have four and one is the ws160 and another is the ok drifter. both are opposites w/their own +&-'s but i use the 160 99% of the time.
a paddle class helped alot, vic @arc has those and a good stiff, lightweight paddle. like you said choose three and demo.
ken c


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Heck,
I'm ready to demo now 
Certainly gotta try the Ride 135, probably the redfish also.
I'll be OK with anything that can carry 185 pounds at about 5 ft 9 inches.
Speed not an issue so much, but need to find that sweet spot where I get the speed I can w/o giving up too much stability.
I really like the idea of being able to stand and cast every once in a while.
I push a 16 ft Mohawk Nova on Swift Creek in Richmond about 2-3 times a week when the weather is good and the fish are biting (or not), but not being able to stand, I'm limited to blind casting. Having fished the area for 3-4 years now, I know the spots, but still unable to sight cast which would be a great improvement.

Keep'em coming.....

Need to find someone in Richmond that has the Ride 135 on the rack (or the redfish).
I can find the tarpons.

nw


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Does the 135 have a couple of molded rob holders just behind the seat?
Could not find then listed or see them on the unit.

thx,
nw


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

news_watch said:


> Does the 135 have a couple of molded rob holders just behind the seat?
> Could not find then listed or see them on the unit.
> 
> thx,
> nw


Yes the Angler version does, but if I were you I would install them myself. Or have the place of purchase customize it for you.
1. Blue Ridge Mountain Sports
Chesterfield Towne Center
Richmond, VA 
804-794-2004


----------

